# Best PCT and Dosage for this cycle



## mwbaldwin05 (Nov 19, 2017)

I’ve kind of got an idea of what I want to do for my pct, but I’m looking to research more before I jump in head first. I used to not care what I put into my body as a youngster, but as a wiser older man I want to do this right. What are your opinions on pct for this cycle. 

I’m going to do a cycle of:
dbol          30mg/day
sust 250     500 mg a week
deca 200    200 mg a week


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Nov 19, 2017)

I’m thinking nolva and clomid but I can’t figure out my dosing and when I should start it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2017)

You should try and get some HCG for while you are on and a short blast before PCT. 

The pct itself should be 50mg Clomid and 20 nolva daily for at least 4 weeks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2017)

Oh and get bloods done before and after to see how your test level bounces back


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Nov 20, 2017)

I’m on hrt right now so my levels are naturally low


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> I’m on hrt right now so my levels are naturally low



You just need mid cycle work to see where your e2 is. 

Why only 200 of deca?


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Nov 20, 2017)

Just trying to conserve. I have 30 ml of deca 200 should I bump it to 400?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2017)

I'd rather see u do atleast 15 weeks of 400mg deca yes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> I’m on hrt right now so my levels are naturally low



Wtf? Should have mentioned that. You don't need a pct then. You just go back to trt dose.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Wtf? Should have mentioned that. You don't need a pct then. You just go back to trt dose.



Lol that went right over my head. 

Yea on trt u don't need to post cycle. U just drop back down to your prescribed test dose.


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Nov 20, 2017)

So do you guys think I should use any type of pct during to minimize sides?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 20, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> So do you guys think I should use any type of pct during to minimize sides?



Do u know what pct is exactly?


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 20, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> So do you guys think I should use any type of pct during to minimize sides?



you need an AI like arimidex on hand in case of an excessive estrogen spill over


----------



## mwbaldwin05 (Nov 20, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> Do u know what pct is exactly?


Yes. Post cycle therapy. Used to help minimize estrogen conversion and help boost natural test levels correct??


----------



## Jin (Nov 20, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> Yes. Post cycle therapy. Used to help minimize estrogen conversion and help boost natural test levels correct??



If you're on TRT you don't have natural test levels, therefore you don't need pct.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 20, 2017)

mwbaldwin05 said:


> Yes. Post cycle therapy. Used to help minimize estrogen conversion and help boost natural test levels correct??



Post as in after. You take pct to restart test production. That probably isn't going to work for you. Like zeigler said you need arimidex or aromasin while on.  The amount depends on how quickly you convert test to estrogen. 

A starting point could be something like . 5 adex 2x per week or 12.5 aromasin eod.


----------

